# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  53 Low T need advise Please 30 yrs since I took supplements

## BuzzardMarinePumper

*    10-26-2012, 01:54 AM   * 

I had sever trama and I am on an anti deprsent that is a party drug for 20+ers Xanax 8mg daily and 5 10mg Oxycodone daily perscribed by legit Pain management Group, not pll mill ! I hate the Crap but they make partial life function possible. I was a hard core supplement guy in my mid 20's easier to say what I didn't do than what I did do. Now I have an MD that dropped his teeth at my low T level. 

I have never used HCG the way described in this thread but that was 30 years ago. my thought was nano, 300 sus, DB & HCG . I suffer from sever joint pain and depression 0 labido and I used to be a player and now I am a shut in almost. If my Doc that perscribed AndroGel to the price tag of $700.00 a pump container why would he not go for my idea or how should I present from the proper perpective medically ?

I was so bumed after I thought there was a majic bullet in the B.S. AndroGel at $700.00 I didn't even have the blood work re checked My body told me all I needed to know. Be sides the narcotics I am on; I have a blood clot condition known as DVT in my left lower calf and I have had awful Gout in my same left lower extremity , calf down. I need a Doc regimeinted routine because if it is perscribed I get 98% off most supplements Govt pays the tab. In case you failed to catch a jushy Marine can get things done even when in and out of depression. I feel when I am fighting for assistance I am feeling the best but then the valley. at 25 I had a 32 waist and weighted 230 at 6 ft & wore a 52 Sport Jacket now at 53 I have a 38 waist with belly fat weight 240 lbs and wear a 50 Dress jacket. I have to gain my mind control again but I know hormones and supplements will put my puzzled life back worth living because I never quit and I have burning willing desire I just need help ! 


Way back when 30 years ago supplements were vey expermential amoung rookie party animals and skuttle butt was where we got our knowledge and trial and error.

We would take supplements for up to 6 mths and then in off time replace it with HCG every other day and Proviron tabs every other day + nano all the time for 4 years !


HELP 

HELP

----------


## vetvso

I am 10 years younger but I fully understand. As an ex paratrooper I could not figure out what was happening to my body. Took me 15 years before I did find out, and the US medical systems was no help. How could I loose capabilities that I practiced every day. 

I just had my best work out today in 15 years, and you will too. My T level was 194 and my weight is 265. I take 200mg Test every two weeks and will split it to every week soon, and will be adding an Estrogen blocker once it arrives.

What is your T levels and post all other blood work.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I just found this site and to tell you the truth it was last year when I addressed the issue anf my T level was (78) and the MD put me on a double dose of Joint gel AndroGel to the tune of just short of $2000.00 I got on a Govt. Assistance program and it went down to $5.00 per mth no matter how many pumps. VA program. If I could find a good Doctor in the North GA. Area I Could Get well and get my self esteem back also. I have not found a source due to my lack of enviorment and I know help is out there due to what I did 30 yeras ago and what I have read here . 

I welcome opinions ~!

----------


## fit2bOld

Feeling your Pain Buzzard, I'm a 50+ guy Check out the link finding a TRT DR. at the top of this forum.

Before you think about cycling i believe it to be in your best health to get your TRT protocol set and solid and verified by blood work. 
It took you quite some time to get where you are now and will take time to get you back.
I too have pain issues (medicated as well) but go to the gym 5 days week and have made a commitment and sticking to it and it has help to reduce the amount of meds.

Last you dont need a source, do not self medicate, Lets get your hormones balanced and get you back in shape. Also visit the nutrition section.

Keep us posted and some of the other guys will chime in on this as well.
Fit.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Thanks for your encouragement ! As a sourse of explination I was refering to possibly an Endo Doc in my area that would work with me , Again thank you for the suggestion . I think my Low T is messing with on off depression and I was one of those stupid people that used to say there is no such thing as depression they are just weak minded people until it hiy me and it is a life stoper. No desire to do anything turbo charged in a bad way . A lot of the same signs as LOW T ? Feel free to share your thoughts or facts !

----------


## steroid.com 1

> This ----> *Last you dont need a source, do not self medicate, Lets get your hormones balanced and get you back in shape. Also visit the nutrition section.*
> 
> Keep us posted and some of the other guys will chime in on this as well.
> Fit.


Post everything in this thread as you progress do not start another one.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

"gdevine" Thanks I read your thread . . . .I think it was yours on HCG and I am taking that to my MD and My Endo next week. In a source I was refering to a doc I am way past the gamble of anything else, unless the right situtiation fell in my lap. I am going to find a doc. Just an after thought have you heard of VETS USING THE VA DUE TO EXPENCE ? Sorry about the caps I am a bad typest. I am getting in bad mental and life longevity issues and have to do something or I am going nuts . Well I am a Jar ahead so how far do I really have to go . . . . lol. I still have managed to maintain a sense of humor. As far as mental goes I stay depressed and don't have the energy to loose weight . .. . pisses me off I have never been fat and I am not obese just got that middle aged belly and no need ! Every Iternet site I go to is private and will not accept my disability Ins and a 6 mth TRT Professionally done with nutrission and estregen blockes + HCG from a Doc that specilizes in TRT is $3000.00 not really out ragious , just more than I can afford and that covers Blood work and 3 supplements and 200 of cyp ?1 cc or Ml I can't remember a week for 26 week.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I just got off the phone with my Primary MD and he said come in Mon. and he was from Texas and he was very knowledgable on TRT and What ever Ins Paid the best on was fine with him. He added my levels were so low a year ago that he would take a fresh 14 catagory blood test and use that for our new baes but would be willing to give me 2 Injection on Monday from my old low T numbers. He did not say the type of Test but he did agree to what ever I wanted on the phone ? ? ? ? He was kewl with HCG and the only catch is I see him every other week for the shots & a blood test from time to time + Ins will cover 90%. So what Injection do I want for a t level around 100 and I am headed to the nutrision section of this forum right now OOOOH ! RAAAAH !

----------


## vetvso

I was 194 and my doctor gives me 200mg every two weeks. I will split it to 100 soon, and even things out a bit. My last number was 580 or so, and after 5 weeks I have been able to get better work outs and was even able to jog. My last two workouts have been way better and stronger than expected. So it does take time and effort but it will help as the weeks go on.

----------


## MyteeJ

> Thanks for your encouragement ! As a sourse of explination I was refering to possibly an Endo Doc in my area that would work with me , Again thank you for the suggestion . I think my Low T is messing with on off depression and I was one of those stupid people that used to say there is no such thing as depression they are just weak minded people until it hiy me and it is a life stoper. No desire to do anything turbo charged in a bad way . A lot of the same signs as LOW T ? Feel free to share your thoughts or facts !


Hey Buzz - 

Looks like you are on the right track and I hope it works out for you.

Low T is definitely a drag on the mood and when you get started with your doc you should see a difference. It was a big difference maker for me and I am back to the high energy activity that I used to enjoy.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Hey guys thanks for all the info and I don't want to be a forum hog I am just desperate ! Can someone suggest which form of Test to request I Think Fast acting at 1st and then a depot ? Is Neibo available in the US by Doctors ? Please someone reccommend a type and amout for me to ask for ?

Dwight

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

1:30 Mon. 10-29-12. Hope to hear from a Pro before I go . If not I will post details when I get home tomorrow evening !

----------


## vetvso

I will try to help with what I have since it is in Chinese. I live in Taiwan and get my injection from the Hospital here. It says Testosterone Cypionate /1A 200MG on my paperwork, I however donot have a very knowedgable doctor and recieve it at the hospital every two weeks. I will be tryinh for every week at 100MG.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Thanks a bunch ! But I hope I will get larger dose in US ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

OK Guys here we go up date ! Just got back from doc and store I got cyp 2000 mg/10 mL (200mg/mL)for $24.00 take 1 shot every other week and go back Jan 01-03-13 for more blood work and my T level today was* under 100* (78) ! Am I still a GUY ? I am taking Magnesium 1200 mg with 60 mg cleated Zinc, 1200 mg Fish oil high in omega 3's, and Green Coffee Beans , trama ingestions oxcodone 6 10 mg daily , zanax 8 1 mg daily 12 wk LTR 3 mg daily , ambien, and Alapurnoial (Uric Acid blocker for Gout prevention), 1 adult asprin daily as blood thinner .

Today 10-29-12. Weight 245 lb and 6 ft tall. Going to start the gym daily tomorrow and unless you say different This is goals 4 sets 15 to 20 reps 3 exercises per muscle or 3 different exercises per muscle and do[(Chest / Shoulders) Cardio eliptical bike] I have a hip implant and due for knee surgery and[( Back / Bies,Cardio eliptical bike] and from old school trick to get arm bigger quicker[( blast tris alone with light sled work for legs and clings) have huge legs 18" calves and 32 thighs and not fat suprise just no definetion Cardio eliptical bike] My goal is follow the diet DVD from nutrision section about 220 grs of Protine and try to injest it every 3 to 4 hrs. and for the next 3 weeks train around 4 and complex carb in am and fiber carb befor training simple carb load during and after train.

I may be on Mars so please correct me on ant of your thought to mine. I am going to GNC tomorrow and get huge tub of Whey Protien ANY PARTICULAT BRAND ? + huge box of aminos and a post train drink powder please reccommend good one ? I took my 1st pok today and took a little over 1mL/ maybe cc from old sckool memory any way just a touch above the 1 looks like 10 cc of Watson. Going to endo in 4 weeks for HCG and hopefully adroil ? not to sure on the tabs, if he will persb.? Mod please pm me with private suggestion 53 and got almost the same test level  :Frown:  Oh today is Monday and doc told me everyother week and I plan to hit it every 12 days.

*goals for the gym feel way short 1 shot of Cyp and 1cc did nothing for my energy ! I need a booster shot and then level off but the doc wanted to get some amount of anything in me ASAP ! He looked at Suston I asked for ? He said he was from TX and off the cuff he said that out there (I'm in GA) so out there is TX said he could not perscribe it but (not approved by FDA in USA) he could direct his pacitents on where to go to get instruction on use and dose and he could not suggest it but he had pacitents walk into his office and ask him about it with it in their hand.. He said it came from south of the border and he liked propn8 but not the side effects for some ppl and he was actual expecting neibo to be in USA by the time I leveled out and it was great once proper level had been reached to use with cyp or enathn8. This doc is now a country Doc in GA and was once a specialist and worked in sports medicine and I stumbled across him. But he will not go for anything other than cyp or enanth8 ? He said I would have to go see the endo and he told me that he would deal with HCG and provron and B-12 Possibly in a couple of years a tyroid to help my metbolic syndrom* 


PLEAE HELP THIS WORE OUT DEAD OLE DOG ? SOMEONE with knowledge post up , please ? Could a Mod PM me for questions ? I hope you can decode my post ? I was just trying to communicate what the doc gave me and the 411 on GNC products I need ?

It will be more pricey but I am going to Canada Online store for more of the same I have . Anyone have knowledge of how to get Canadian supplements and a FDA rules the same in Canada as US ?

My endo will perscribe anything with in reason for TRT and a little more right now since mine is so low . Any advise please, please PM me .

----------


## fit2bOld

Got to take exactly what he prescribes if your going to start playing with the dose it gonna be real difficult to get you feeling better. What is the dose he prescribed? Every other week is going to put you on a roller coaster of highs and lows. We need to talk about this.....

You have to calm down and not rush into the whole supplement thing. Lets get your protocol right and your blood levels stable.

See the guns on this old bird trust me slow down!!!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Oh could you decode what I wrote ? (* I don't have 25 post so am limited to no pm and other word useage*) If so I have 2 refills and an appointment on 01-03-13 for blood work 3rd time since gel did nothing and yes every other week . I thought it would take 3 to 5 wks for there to be any real change and is that routine to much for a 53 yr old with a 78 t level ? I know I am one wore out dog and reay for a change back to the human race. 
 
I am going to post perscription and you please tell me what it means I think 1 cc every other week and did you understand the potence and volume to take I see it at 1 cc every 14 day and I do not want a roller coaster I think he would rewrite about what I asked for because of all the research I shoed him and he called several pharms and cip is all that is around this area . another form faster acting could be ordered but this is not going to hit for a while is it ?

Please answer ? Stay with me and help me get this right in the beginning and my doc is kewl !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

fit2bold are you out there ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

inject 200 MG (1 ML ) every 2 weeks test CYP Script said 2000 box states 200 MG/ML QTY 10 2 refills before 4-29-13 Those #'s don't add up it looks like I will have to take more than perscribed to get total amount before script runs out ? How long before I will notice any. . . . any results ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

At 26 I hadd 19.5 in guns I was shooting for 21 and I was going to get 21 and 2 horse shoes tatted on my Bi. We used to work tris super hard because they get less natural use than bies and they would make your back side of your arm. bigger and the Bi would look more defined with a large Tri behind it ? I was hoping to interact with someone and I don't seem to be getting any response I will be back at 10:00 EST sharp ! Please somebody anyone with knowledge reply to my dumb questions ?

----------


## labuski

> inject 200 MG (1 ML ) every 2 weeks test CYP Script said 2000 box states 200 MG/ML QTY 10 2 refills before 4-29-13 Those #'s don't add up it looks like I will have to take more than perscribed to get total amount before script runs out ? How long before I will notice any. . . . any results ?


dont worry about the when the script ends and refills etc.. just do what you are prescribed

in fact id love to have some refills on my script  :Wink:

----------


## vetvso

With your results so low I think there will be a small change in 2 weeks. I saw some water retention and a little improvment in the gym. Sleep did improve, but everyone is different. I am posting my results as I go on this board.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Come on guys I am seeking humbly for your hands on knowledge. Will the 14 day regiment make me be on a roller coaster and peak and drop If one of you smart men will advise , like I said my Dr. is flexable and he will work with me and I can go see the endo sooner if someone with 1st hand knowledge will give me some imput. I get the impression that this dose my doctor put me on was just routine and I was hoping for some fast acting boost like thw poly ********** where I hit it 3 times a week. I will have to order that but I printed the list right off this forum and he looked at it and ask me what did I want and I told him Sus and he said that it was not FDA approved in USA and anything beside cip would need to be from me working with my endo and he would talk to my endo and tell him how seriously low I was (78) and that I had researched and please work with me to get me back on track as soon as possible . So I could see the endo before Fri and head in another direction . HELP ?


I don't expect water retention due to the fact I am drinking over a Gal / almost 2 gal a day + 200 + grams of Protine from mostly white tuna and chicken + Protien shakes in skim milk. I have all day to read this forum and implement the knowledge I gain in the gym until I gat balanced or at least bak into the 600 mrange eating and exercise is all I am concerned with/ I am that serious/ so please offer advise and I want to make positive decissions and not over train or eat wrong to extremes. SO offer aa serious man a hand, please ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Well I guess with a Test level of ( 78 ) It has effected my brain and I have gone off the deep end because I can post in my thread on a forum where I have read and know that there are men who are members and I repost , but . . . . . . . No replies , no responeses , no feedback , and I am crazy with desire for them to share their knowledge with me and my brain receptors are so shot out that I have freaked everyone out so much, because I reply to my own post in my own thread with little to no respect to them or myself that I answer my own questions: I think for 3 reasons :

1) I am jones'in for rapid TRT recovery to the point that I make members nervous :
2) I ask to many wild questions to fast with no temperment : 
3) I may really be shot out to the point that no one takes me serious anymore even if they had at one point wanted to assist me . :
a) I want and desire 25 post so I can PM other members and create a profile of me because I am here to stay unless I get ran off ?

Well I get the message of stear clear of the crazy guy ? So I hope a seasoned member will run across this post and get in touch with me and offer his or her wisdom . This place is great I wish that there were places like this 30 years ago and I most likely would not be hurting and acting like a steel ball in a pin ball machine . I am just going to study the dietiary section and get that down like it is my nature to ingest food in the manner that it endorses . Regretfully I feel like even the members that want to help me are putoff by my multi post; so I am going to enjoy and soak up as much of the safe info offered on this forum and back off on posting until a seasoned member feels the need or willingness to post up and help me. *So call me chilled* for now and my email is [email protected] *( I am 100% disabled and I hustle = buynsell eBay items or anything else I can on Craigs list to make ends meet)*

So for now I will follow the cookie cutter directions of my doctor and take 1 injection every other week until I hear other more agressive advice from a seasoned member . I will however check this thread daily in hopes that someone has read and chooses to help me and assist me with a more profecient way to address my TRT . So many Ladies and gentlemen, members of this forum are very smart and you better be careful because I am going to be a sponge taking in all I can in the hope that I can figure out how to tweak my treatment on my own advise and that of my doctors ? I hope that a muscle master out there will read this thread and choose to get involved with my road to recovery ! As for now this 53 year old man , with a T level of (78) is going to the dierary section and start listening to it again, thanks to all who welcomed me and encouraged me ! BuzzardMarinePumper Dwight from Ball Ground, GA .

----------


## lovbyts

It's stupid and no good reason for a doctor to tell you 1x ever 2 weeks except lack of knowledge and just doing what others have done before him and reading out of an OLD text book.

I would do the 200mg but split it up into 1x a week doing 100mg or .5ml per week or better yet if you dont mind more shots doing it 2x a week so 50mg or .25ml each shot.

Yes if you did 200mg 1x every 2 weeks you would be on a roller coaster as you said and have probably read.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*    10-30-12 / 8:30 am   * 

So are you saying take half of a dose 1 X a week. The dose perscribed is mL/ cc in the syrenge what ever up to the 1 in the syrenge and me being so low ( 78 ) take 1 shot a week and draw only .5 in the syrenge and not all the way up to the 1 ? *Please confirm* ? stick have 0 effect on me , I like them and I am old sckool cc must now be called mL *please confirm* ? I used to do cocktails of 3 cc a day with 1.5 19 gage needle 30 yrs ago,priibolnr, fina jet, winny. nano, and a little B-12 here and there from time to time. Now all he gave me was a 1" and 21 I have to really push to get the dose through the needle ?I loved the fina I could taste it for a few seconds after a stab.


*   CONFIRMED / .5 1 x per week *

----------


## fit2bOld

> It's stupid and no good reason for a doctor to tell you 1x ever 2 weeks except lack of knowledge and just doing what others have done before him and reading out of an OLD text book.
> 
> I would do the 200mg but split it up into 1x a week doing 100mg or .5ml per week or better yet if you dont mind more shots doing it 2x a week so 50mg or .25ml each shot.
> 
> Yes if you did 200mg 1x every 2 weeks you would be on a roller coaster as you said and have probably read.



This is what i wanted to talk about. Like Lovbyts said .5cc a week is much better for stable blood levels. MORE IS NOT BETTER!!!
Stick with that and get blood work done

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Roger that and did you have time to look at my planned diet and training routine. 4 sets , 15 to 20 reps 3 to 4 exercises per muscle for am old man ?

----------


## lovbyts

Yes that is correct. Just cut it in 1/2 (.5cc) each shot and do it 1x a week instead of 1x every 2 weeks.

I just turned 50 this week.  :Frown:  I have found what works best for me over the last few years and really better than ever is working only 1 muscle group a week giving yourself plenty of time to recooperate. Main thing is to take things slow. Dont jump in to quikc and over do it or you might burn yourself out. Especially DONT try to lift heavy. FORM is so much more important than weight especially at our age. It's easy to get injured and screw everything up. Trust me, I know first hand. I though I was being careful and have not been able to work out properly for about almost 2 years due to injuries of one type of another. I just went through shoulder surgery in May. Not fun trying to recover from that at 50.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Roger that and noted as confirmed in previous post Thank you and I have to go eat and drink some water. Please share more on supplements from GNC if you have time I am disabled and about to go to gym and do cardio and see how my bum legs feel I have sever Deep Vain Thrombiosious in my left calf with ulsers right now, need a knee replacement left side also and I already have a hip implant left side. That is why I had the low weight high rep 3 to 4 exercises per muscle routine even on upper body for 1st 2 weeks to get my sea legs and form down it has bee about a year since I saw the inside of a gym and with my blood clots in left calf and lack of cirlulation I have ulsers an I can't use the pool at the YMCA . I have a real gym I go to and love 24hr fitness . Not a real gym this place has everything you need except for decline bench and I can drive to another location on chest day for decline bench . I need decline due to you age gynomastya already had the suurgery there also ! *   (with (78) Test level am I still a man ?)  *

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Thanks guys for all the 411 ! I am just going to make my notes right here on this thread . After workouts and end of day. I have my hulk son to really train with in the PM but the am is just to Cardio and stretch and clear my head , get ideas, and to get back in a routine ! I will bump into someone on chest day and be able to find some nano I think 1 cc 2 x a week ? + adroil 25 is all that I have seen and I know I need atleast 1 oral at the beginning and to finish with on a 90 day cycle can't afford whole cycle Disability does make it a choice and optiminal wins over desire !

I was reading in the kitchen section . That blew me away ppl making home brew ?

----------


## lovbyts

Home brew is a whole different ball of wax and has nothing to do with HRT. Right now you want to stick to this section, the diet and training. Dont rush into all the supplements either or spend big bucks at GNC. There are a LOT better choices out there besides GNC and better prices. Stick to the basics. A good daily vitamin and a few other things. Learn as you go.

AHHHHH slow down mister. Dont start taking any orals for quite a while. At least until you get all your hormones where they should be (TRT). Anything you add to the mix will mess up your test results and you will be testing at least every 3 months for a while. Forget all that stuff and stick to just the HRT for a year or two. 

Also adding anything to the mix may give you some false strength gains and promote injury right away. Learn from our mistakes and dont make the same ones.

----------


## fit2bOld

Sorry jumping in and out on this we've been having a hurricane up this way. 

Like Lovbyts said take it slow, I was at 219 when I started HRT, I was going to the gym getting fatter and weaker the harder I trained. Saw one of those low T commercials and here I am. With a commitment to diet and exercise my body did a 180 and I now look and feel great but it took years to get to where i'm at now.
Will be here to help you out and scold you for screwing up as well.....LOL

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

That sounds good to me ! After all a Marine doesn't feel right unless he is being told he is doing a bad job and to try harder . . . .. . lol . SO I am going to just do the .5 every Monday and eat high protien . . . . . (already watching that due to type 2 Diabeties ; now metbolic Syndrom) That is what got me worried I was eating 5 to 6 times a day and never having more than 130 grams of Carbs and consentrating on Protien with out fat intake and I went from 250 down to 215 in 4 mths and felt great going to the Gym and actual seeing a difference in my face and even my hands were loosing fat. The it was like a train ran over me and even though I had my glucose #'s better than the doctor could believe I had no energy. I mean no gym and a struggle to go to the mail box and back I do live in the country and that is about a mile round trip but I was out of breath and pure exausted ! Now at @35 and my weight will change as much as 20 lbs in any given 30 day period ? 

Well I guess lucky for me my Doctor at that time stopped taking my Insurance and my current doctor wanted everything on me after I told him how I had energy lost 25 lbs in 3 mths and had not gained any endurance. He did Liver profiles and fasting blood work an then the long like 14 to 18 readings on one test not fasting just no water and black coffee the morn of the blood to be drawn and I think it was 4 or 5 viles ? I went back a week later and he was more concerned about my 78 test level than ANYTHING else . I don't remember the other # that concerned him but there were 2 that he tried to scare me with . . . . . well he did scare me with. He started asking me all about my past and if I was sucudial? I had just lost my business that was a used car dealership and I was one happy country boy about 2004. 

So go back in time to about 1997: Then my sex ability dropped off but not desire and the old vigra took care of that symptom and GHB made me get lots of good REM sleep. Then my now ex wife had our 3rd child and she Freaked out on me ? She went back to her doctor 1 time and that was to have her daddy stitches removed. She was 7 years younger than me and she started running around and I mean slap crazy ! She had plenty of money and she was out being a crack whore and gang banging for the fun of it and this was a change from Sunday school teacher to even getting into porn and there was no reasoning with her. The marriage just turned sour over a 3 mth period. She had her tubes tied and I have since learned that her issue was more than likely a simple hormone imbalance and the fact that I taught her to be to GIB . She went from knee high blue socks and plaid skirts when she met me 17 years previous to the 80's excellent seen and pretty boy steroid crew that pulled all nighters in Buckhead with limos and all the rec drugs any one could have. Well we dated 5 years and we both worked out 2 times a day and started focusing on one another and got Jesus and stopped the bad stuff. Moved in together and lived happily ever after untill about 2000 and my daugher was 4 yrs old when she was pulling tag team trains and all nighters . I know I sound like a wussy but this really happened to me.

So I do any and everything to keep from going crazy. We tried camping with 4 wheelers but she would not show up and I had stair steps to be dad and mom to 4 yrs old 5 yrs old and 8 yrs old. We did the beach condo in Ft Walton bach and she was so cracked out she would take it to the beach. So plan B hope she will come to her sences and the next thing I know she went and bought these huge monster "Twins" she was 5'8" & weighted about 100 lbs and she goes on a bienge for about 2 weeks and comes home with 38 DD's I could not say a word all I could see was 38 DD's and this stick body that used to be my wife. Well to be expected she ask for a divorce and I spend a chunk of money in a GA county where men never get custody of their children well 100K later I do have and I am single also. Just doesn't happen. So we are living life and she is partying and all of a sudden she wants the kids and full cusody (not ) I was making big bucks and she had talked to other women and another attorney and he starts I jump through the fiips again an win ! So this is about 2002.

I take the kids to my parents on a Sunday and go to Paintball all day . . . . . . well God had other plans I was driving my trash truck the ole 94 Ford F 150 just the beatter that the whole family used. I am out in the woods and get stuck so I jump out to see what I am going to do to get unstuck. As I walk back up to the truck to get in the door comes open and the POS Ford drops into reverse and chaes me down the hill and hits me and crushes my body against a tree and talk about life altering events, not only did I die and see all the bright lights and the whole 9 yards olny to come to in the ER Life Flight trama center when a doctor is shoving a chest tube into my chest and bam I am back in this world and more pain than any human should have to go through 3 and a half mths later I get out of the hospiital and she being the good mother she is has full 100% custody of my kids and we have to go to court to find out when I get to visit my children ? WTF just happened to my life ? She has drained and destroyedmy business and I walk out of the hospital on 100% disability. I had some cash stashed but I had to go back in the hospital 5 more times over the next 3 years for surgery. 

Let's just say I had issues and went from 6 figure inome to negative cash flow. I don't think Low T had anything to do with all of that , but I am here now feeling depression and useless in life . I feel that having the TRT is going to change my lfe and my future and all because one man cared enough to give me the right test and see through all the meds and treat the problem and not toss me away and keep treating the symptoms. I just wonder how many other men have the same Low T issue that I have and will never be treated for it. Like my ex I think the true root to her flipping out and she still to this day is not herself !

I am not as smart as a lot of you gents on this forum but I am here to share with the world that IMO HRT is one of the most over looked condition to effect the human race. If more people were treated for the problem than Doctors refuse to educate them selves in this area. I think of all the health care dollars that are wasted due to not making this blood work required and part of the yearly exam . This HRT would save billions of health care dollars and untold number of marriages that could be saved and the number of men and women that could live longer and be happier. It is a shame and such a small amount of money to fix 50% of all health issues that men are suffering from due to Doctors treating the wrong problem. Maybe it;s just because this has hit me but all the signs and studys show this is a problem most men will face . . . . . . . . So sad that they will die unhappy when there really is no such thing as old age just old doctors that have old educations !

That is how serious I take condition that can be treated but will never even be discussed with so many men it is so sad !

----------


## labuski

high protein with no fat will spike your glucose level, which will give you peaks and valleys. i've had great luck with a ketogenic diet, my glucose level constantly stayed in the 80's. do some research on it.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Made it to the gym and had a metting witth the weights and made notes on time there and weight used on exercise. I don't have a routine it hass been so long, I have only had 1 inject. Got to start some where. It was more of getting used to the weights and finding my way arounf the gym than a real workout ? I had no mental desire to dive in and start riping off reps, I am still dragging, Manafed to adapt life style and diet to some degree not perfect disipline in portions allthough did cut way back on portion sixe and increase # of meals and target protien and build meals and snakes arounf that. Water intake has beem increased to 1 to 2 gal a day not sure how long it will take for brain the notice and start to dump excess fluid. I was hopeing to prevent unwanted weight gain. I have desire / goal to loose fat amd with low intensity level workouts this is going to be hard . I can't see, to find the button to push that says "Now you should have high energy level" as I stated still slugish and it is a chore to make myself go to the gym. Lucky for me I have time to male myself do and gym is open 24/7. Not sure if more small meals or excess water is cause but deep sleep in increasing ? I do feel more alert when I am awake just far cry from where I need to be to get that desire to hit the gym. I have been on high water intake for 4 daysand the protien target diet about a week. I must not be getting enough carbs. Usually there are enough out there that slip into eating routine to be enough ? carbs in fowm of oat meal, oat & grain cearel, yogart in am and fruits and vegies during the day. I have not ha a really good flush of my dietary track in some time . I am talking about to the point I feltclear headed as well as not full all the time . I am guessing water is part the cause but expext to see that change by the end of the week and start to de[let excess water and flush system at the same time. Anybody have any thoughts on water and generally full feeling the slugish part has neen the norm for me with t level of 78 ?

----------


## fit2bOld

Be patient BMP, flushing water is great to keep toxins out but don't over do it everything in moderation. Just take your time getting acquainted with everything in the gym pick up a mens health magazine lot of nutritional and exercise help. Lots of recipes to get you eating right, no fast food etc.

Once your Test levels start to come up you will feel alot better......I know you have been through more than than your share of set backs so lets get you going forward one day at a time.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I have a young friend 27 with test levels at 420 he is doing some natural stuff and he swears it has helped his wood use and the amount of blood to it, st;il not the type that a cat can't scratch , slang from old days , you nknow what I mean but he is happy because he has not had effort free woodys for 4 years and at 27 I was the man of steel and iron ! One is called just that MALE T and the other is Orchid PMC . I told him no way it was his mind and then I felt bad due to me being so low a good T- Bone steak would most likely bring mine up ! Going to the gym again just to streach and get a lttle sore not really working out just consentrating on different routines and like I stated geting the primary sowreness in and out of the natural process so I won't feel the T and want to go pump up and then 2 days later not be able to move. Like you said fit2bOld it did take a long time to get here but I wish it was instant 2day again  :Frown:  However my goal is by March to loose mimium of 25 lbs and be back mountain biking and training 2 times a day 3 days a week and 1 time a day 7 days a week on the 3 day X 2 I will have one for 1 body part.

A singled out question here, please ? I have had great results with the 2 Gal of water a day in the past not working out and even when I was I pounded water and it eventually starts the natural process of natural depletion of being puffy. I mean results I could see and others I used to start it in Jan and by April my face had lost fluid and my hands + the ole belly was noticable to have (smaller side handles) . Is it my Low T or should I do some type of colan cleanse ? I just feel like a ballon and I am not obese . I am 53 and have that couch patato belly I am not a big beer drinker possibly 2 a week . I have been doing good on diet steady small portions 3 to 4 hours apart. I blew it one day and had Mex with my son but still I had chicken and the Gucamole was what killed my carb counting ! I picked this habit up when they put me on metforin for Diabeties and I was so strickI went Hypoglysemic but that was at a high Glucose level I go Hypo at around 110and will pass out ? The endo was not that worried but he was not working with my lowT at that time I am sure he would do things different and I will find out when I see him in Jan !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*A little help ?* I have some effects and question for imput please. I am having trouble sleeping but not an energy increase. When I do sleep I sleep REM I mean deep slee for 10 hours straight no bathroom wake up calls or anything. This is not the old normal for me note my T level was 78 and I took 1cc Mon. , I also have super heave eyelids ? A good thig and really feel it's to soon for this but I promise this has been a major change and seems to quick ? I have a Woody every morn and a few times during the day for no reason . I mean I am not being visually stimulated and not just a middle aged man semi I mean rock hard ? I have not had to worry about this since I was in my late 30's. I don't think it is in my mind I am quite sure it is in my pants and the size is back also . Way over a Vigra which was not all the natural . This is a good bad but it takes 5 minutes when I wake up for the blood to go down enough to pee ? tHE WATER IS STARING TO WORK BELLY IS SHRINKING AND HANDS ARE ALSO i HAVE NOT NOTICED PUFFY CHEEKS TO GO AWAY YET BUT IF THIS WORKS LIKE IN THE PAST ABOUT 2 WEEKS IN WITH A GAL + A DAY THE FLUID JUST DISAPPEARS ALL OVER MY BODY !

aNY THOUGHT OR INFO WOULD BE APPERICIATED BY ME ! when I stick an IM how long before my glands and brainreally react ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*   Test X180 by Force Factor ?  *  This is a natural supplement that has endorsements from men who could be paid actors or are very conviencing as to their strong belief that the supplement "factually does" increase testerene (sp intent) PLEASE OFFER THOUGHTS ON THIS SUPPLEMENT ? 

I have not received any comments to my pasy 2 or 3 post that I wish  fit2bOld  would offer his opinion on  :Smilie:  I like what he says even if it is not what I want to hear. *Transprent info to you from me* I took my 1st 1cc or doctor perscribed cyp on Mon. I wanted to change my injection date and with my LOW T level wanted it to be on Fri If someone could please tell me the time it peaks from the time of ingestion I may adjust to Wed so I peak over the weekend. I did as suggested and ingested .5cc . You may feel free to chew me out or eexplain my improper thought process for time of injection. I am telling the truth in hopes I will receive some possibly not what I want to hear but what I need to hear info. 

Hey come on guys yall know what you are doing as opposed to the doc treating everyone the same. I am hoping he will allow me to stablize as high as 1000 to 1200 ? Do any of you know what most doctors in general seek to reach and maintain ?

*    CHANGES IN PHYCIAL CONDITTION GOOD AND NOT EXPECTED  *  I am loving the results of my water bombing I am not feeling bloated anymore rather just the opposite I am feeling ligher and with the ingestion of a gal + of water, Magnesium, green coffe beans (Caps) from Wal-Mart $9.99 for 30 tabs and have same ingrediants on the label as online and as GNC. [( I still am on xanx but take 2 less mg a day than a week ago and still on oxycodon, dropped from 5 10 mgs to 3 10 mgs daily and pain level seems tollorable at this reduced level I feel quite sure I will go back to prescribed dose once I start training for the 1st month due to normal muscle pain & the fact that this pain script doesn't make me tired rater it does the opposite it stimulates me and STOPS all of my pain due to my past trama . I also know when my muscles start to strgenthen the joint pain and even if I go slow enough my extra muscle will compsate my shoulder pain due to stretched muscles relieve tendions, ie. (Torn/damaged rotator cuff, very painful but not sever enough for surgery yet) Muscle gain may prevent surgery ? I had sever pain in left knee and thought I was going to have to have knee replacement surgery [SUPER PAINFUL] I did get 3 efxor injections and knee is tolorable pain level and should be even better with 3 knee injection (routine) every 6 mths. and knee pain should reduce with muscle gain ?

*     COLD HARD FACTS    *  *   11-3-12  *  My sleep was in a very unstable pattern for the past 2 nights it was asleep by 12:00 awake by 7:30* but not wide awake kind of in a fog* friends have told me low cortasall ? When I do get out of bed and "start the day" I am already ahead of the week before when the sleep was awake most of the niight and naps during the day. Diet slipping and I have not ingested food every 3 to 4 hours due to being very busy and my personal lack of preperation. I hope this will change when my energy level increases ? I have not memorized nutrition section and I am just going with no fried foods, little to no bread, no starchy veies ,. I do target Any type of Fish Broiled/ baked/grilled. Over dosing on aabcrombie tuna is. simple and easy with a little lemon and wheat cracker or rice cakes(limited Rice Cakes). I am eating Salmon, White fish, Freashwater bass, I also eat some bad seafood buy=t better tha a butter finger, Crab, Lobster, Shrimp, Oysters . Yes I do eat Pork Tender loin, and chops Ham, stear clear of fried bacon and sausage, Lean red meat from Cows, Buffalo, deer, Lamb, Aligator & Rabbit is a negative meat you can actually starve to death eating nothing except pure grilled Rabbit . Carots, Lettus, tomates ( a fruit by the way) I can't stang Broiles Squash so I do eat a litle fries Squash and I think , I eat smart , Sweet patotes squash casroels, brocillie, celery, aspargus, brussel sprouts and all types of beans and for my sweet tooth fresh fruit and nuts and berries, I do cheat and eaaat Yogart ice cream 4 xs a week . No simple carbs unless in the form of liquid except like gator -aid/during & post workout and with these I am not carb loading because my work-outs are not intense , Still not a change in energey or desire to enteract socically ? This could be a habit that I will have to actually force myself mentally to change or was hoping for a boost in energey and I would ; even if slowly transform back to the socialite I once was . No desire to be a player again; just seeking a level of drive and confidence to be around people and meet groups to do new things with new friends, I have severed all ties with old friends ! Still not enough drive to have a good positive trainning secession to where I walk out of the gym with a pump; seeking more desire to go to gym ? I make myself go and I used to desire when I had time and went 2 x's a day. Despperatly seeking that feeling again ! Side bar again I am having woodys of a 22 year old male and I know most men would be estactic hooting and getting ready for that fri and sat night "strange" except they are bothersum when they happen standing in line at convience store/ I mean the real thing hit it with a hammer hard ?

*    Today is Sat . Tonight I am going out for the 1st time in 20 years alone and with the single intent to seek a pleasurable way to relieve this issue . This is a strange thing for me to do at age of 53 and not really sure which club to go to . I do know of about 3 that are 21 and up and 1 in particulair know to be a local watering hole with a rep to be a good fishing hole for men seeking womwn who seek what I need  ( Lonely housewives club l their husbands are deer hunting and they are head hunting  )   and I guess after spratic encounters for 10 years deserve a regular goto girl ? But not sure if I even have the desire to go through all the B. S. ? Wish me luck ! 7:00 now and I plan to hit the door about 9:00 but heck when you get as old as me the party doen't even start until I start rubbing my eyes and yawing ? So WTF I am going to give it a shot and not drink alchol and that is going to be tuff also because I do my best Bsing when intoxicated ? 2 steps forward and 3 steps back ? Maybe when I get my attituide adjusted and get back in the gyn and learn the kewl way for 50 + guys to dress to attracrt ; I don't want to look like a sugar daddy I want to be like I was 20 years ago nptlooking for a gal and have to pick between 3 . . . . . . something tells me this ain't gona be the night     * 

*     Come on guys this has a lot of info and questions in it that require all of you single pros to give your 2 cents worth on some is supplements, Diet, Reality of being single and finally admitting for the 1st time in 22 yrs, I am posting my journal on this forum for everybody and his brother to read so someone please take notr and help me in your area of expertize ?   *

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I would like to thank fit2bOld  for answering me in a PM and giving me the 411 on my *# 1* questions and *# 2* on my poor posting skills .* I am so sorry for making post like a weinner head,* I will keep them short pointed and straight to topic in the future, I am an old dude and not all that sharp of IT posting skills of the young and famous ! I type ; barely can hunt and peek like and spell ( let's don't go there), even worse I wish I could blame it on being a muscle head (NOT) , I do NEED help and I will chill it if I can please implore you professionals to just please try to over look my imature acts and I guess I am just lacking in more ways than one so Please don't black ball me before I even act out or have roid rage . . . .lol see post getting long aleady and I had no intent !

* Later meat heads and post back I need the help if you can stand me ? I will do better . . . . . lol !*

----------


## jwws9999

HRT takes time buddy, sit back and enjoy the ride. While waiting for it to kick in (3 - 4 week), work on yourself ie your diet, getting enough sleep etc. I think it's going to work out great for you (PS, I'd stay out of bars)

----------


## lovbyts

Good to hear. Like I kept saying, SLOW down. There is a lot to learn just by reading other people's post. You are far from alone. BTW we also have an over 40 forum but it's a little slow. For specific HRT questions this is the best forum. Try to keep the topic down to one or two questions per post and you will see better results/answers.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Thanks for your encouragement ! As a sourse of explination I was refering to possibly an Endo Doc in my area that would work with me , Again thank you for the suggestion . I think my Low T is messing with on off depression and I was one of those stupid people that used to say there is no such thing as depression they are just weak minded people until it hiy me and it is a life stoper. No desire to do anything turbo charged in a bad way . A lot of the same signs as LOW T ? Feel free to share your thoughts or facts !


it could even stem soley from your hormonal issues. i found when i got on hrt i felt ALOT better. 150-200mg ew and feels great too.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> I just got off the phone with my Primary MD and he said come in Mon. and he was from Texas and he was very knowledgable on TRT and What ever Ins Paid the best on was fine with him. He added my levels were so low a year ago that he would take a fresh 14 catagory blood test and use that for our new baes but would be willing to give me 2 Injection on Monday from my old low T numbers. He did not say the type of Test but he did agree to what ever I wanted on the phone ? ? ? ? He was kewl with HCG and the only catch is I see him every other week for the shots & a blood test from time to time + Ins will cover 90%. So what Injection do I want for a t level around 100 and I am headed to the nutrision section of this forum right now OOOOH ! RAAAAH !


sounds like a good doc and plan if you ask me

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Hey guys thanks for all the info and I don't want to be a forum hog I am just desperate ! Can someone suggest which form of Test to request I Think Fast acting at 1st and then a depot ? Is Neibo available in the US by Doctors ? Please someone reccommend a type and amout for me to ask for ?
> 
> Dwight


 neibo (test undec) last i check was not used in usa, but is in euro.
I would rec testcyp or testenth.
USA I think used cyp for the HRT.
peek per dose of teste or cyp s only a few days, not weeks like you see people say, thats results and time it takes to notice in my op..
but to have a stable flow , yes may take longer for things to level out due to the half life and how esters work. 
but dont you worry after 1-2 weeks you should already start to feel better and after a couple months Im sure (atleast for me) energy and mood will be much higher if there are not much other personal/mental issues leading you to be depressed.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I am a week and 1 day in and I have been going to gym for 3 day straight and I was forcing myself to go before 2 days ago and I got soreness worked out. So since I have been hitting it the last 3 day I have got sore but it is good sore from the muscle and not just tendion stretching I am already feeling that long time forgotten feeling of " THE PUMP " and I am happy because of that feeling it is like a old high and I love it ! Can't wait to get to the gym tonight I got to run I am headed there right now and can't wait ! I have been 1 x today already and just did stretching and Cardio with a little core work ! Tonight is Chest and Tris and the old chest fly pump I Can't wait ! I have to drive about 10 extra miles round trip to get to a decline bench machine . But I am going to wait until I biuld my self esteem and decrease my belly before I start to get that specific about a couple of excersise although I think decline bench is required for a good chest routine !

Later all !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Forget the clubs ! I have to get my health balanced and diet right so wheen and if I meet a woman I will have my life balanced better.

1) 1st Injection 10-29 1cc cyp 200 mL ?
2) 2nd Injection 11-2 .5cc cyp 100 mL to change injection day of the week.
3) Sat felt small pump at Gym.
4) Sun Got full pump at gym.
5) Sun., Mon., Tues., got great work-outs at gym Tues. Injection of .25cc cyp 50 mL going to every 4th day /next Inj .25cc Sat.
6) *D.A. injured right wrist by using to heavy weight.*
7) Missed Weight routine at gym Still did Cardio and core no weights Wed. am
8) Thurs 11-8-12 - - - - did cardio and core and no weight am. Going to attempt extremely low weight and do topicial pain relief and tape for pm routine
9) Diet not as routine as I had it when not at gym. Still proper foods just not every 4 hour ingestion cycle.(1.5 gal of water in addition to 120 grms of protien shake w/ skim milk + 50/50 water & Gator aid while in Gym + Carbo barbefore and during pm work-out/Triple fish oil 2 x daily / 1 green coffee bean cap am / 1 rasberry keytone cap am / 1 magnesium tab am= Daily

Comments please ?

----------


## TennTarheel

Buzzard, you are less than two weeks in, and you have changed your injection protocol three times already. Not to mention you took 350mg practically in the first week. It's like you can't stand to just stick to a routine. For your health and benefit, just stay with one set protocol to see how it works for you. You gotta let your body adjust. Plus, you are gonna end up over-training at the rate you're going. Like I keep trying to tell you, relax and let things settle for a while. I know you are eager.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Thanks, point well taken. I was changing after research and per advise of another member about my same age. I welcome all the help anyone will offer that along with me educating myself , I think will help me the most. Again I thank you and I have found out the hard way to slow down. Being 53 and a slug and then feeling that pump from 30 years ago and taking hardly anything was just to tempting of a feeling to slow down. I am sticking with the .25cc evey 4th day that should keep the test level, level and no ups and downs from the (after the fact research) I did. 

Really thank you and I have setteled to intake amount and time so that should not change. My T level is so low I don't think I have enough fire in the old testis to worry about HCG and due to my abuse 30 yrs ago I have already had to have a gynonastia operation and I need lots of chest work to balance my body again. 

Feel free to correct me if I have missed something as far as estrogen blockers go but I killed the bennifits of those from lack of info 30 yrs. ago. I have not had a balance in anything ; I agree with you. Hopefully I am setteled and now just stay health and steady ! I welcome advise from experienced members and I wish I could turn back time but some damage that has been done , I don't think can be repaired ?

----------


## TennTarheel

Just forget about the 30 years ago bro. Just worry about today. All of us could beat ourselves up for all the shit we've done in our past but that's no way to progress and change for the better. 

Treat this as a shot at your new life and new self. The past is in the past. Go forward. Another thing that is going to help you is to have a doctor help you medically detox yourself from all the meds you are taking. Opiates jack testosterone levels up in a major way. Benzos, such as Xanax, doesn't help either. I understand if someone needs to take it, but then you are stuck taking them even if you may actually not need them. Your body is hooked on them.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

That makes me feel so good for someone to actually understand my delemina ! I don't even want to take the Xanax but I am on 8 1 Mg tabs a day just to keep my body in check The 1st Doctor who put me on that posion and not rotate it built is residual income to the point of where my body would require me to buy more and more . But the buck does stop with me, I am responsible for my own well being! I am in hopes by building my strenght that my joints will hurt less and I will have the energy to lose weight 6 ft and 244 is not obese but I have that 53 yr old belly and still carry that weight better than some guys my size. I want to be a lean and 195 to 200 by Christmas 2013.

The Oxycodone is the one that if I could stand the pain I could stop tomorrow and I would just have no energy and feel like I had the flue . . . . but my pain is unbareable at times to the level that I can't keep atrain of thought again stems back to Low T ! IMO ?

Putting the past behind you is easier said than done. I was 6ft 1in and weight 225lbs had a 32in waist and wore a 52 suit caot at 30 years old and that was clean and hitting the gym 3 x's a week . Still benching over 400lb. That was after rec drug use and Thyroid recovery and juice recovery. I had some awful med issues to over come but I sure had a good time the best I can remember . . . . lol ? Not funny !

Being 100% disabled all I have to do is stay healty and learn from this forum and train even 3 times a day and do the right routine; I don't mean weight train I mean bike ride stretch and core + one weight routine a day. I have found that eating right and following a good high protien diet is a bit pricey $ $ ! But as time goes ownI am learnig Economical ways to eat and still stay High protien and complex carbs. I was at 260lbs and I was told I had Type II diabeties and I had that under control and in check in 3 mths and lost down to my current weight and that was fully clothed last Monday a week ago . So I hope for a goal of 195 and the reason for a year is I want to loose fat and fluid and still feed my muscles . eight loose and muscle retention on Test cyp is not an easy task IMO and diet alone requires planning and time to set up your meals for 2 to 3 days in advance or prep items to mix and take on the road with you. I also have a job that should open up for me at anytime so I will be needing the jump start in energy and will possibly have to up my carb intake to keep up with the job . It is outside sales and I will drive and give estimates on residential Tree removal and very high level of income for me IF I STAY HEALTY ! I am an Arborist not to be confused with a tree hugger I sell tree removal ...... and laylor tree trimming + get referal fees from land scaping companies just for the referal even if they don't get the job they just have to write a Quote  :Smilie:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

If you notice the time of my post I am not getting a complete nights sleep. sleep from 12:00 to 3:00 and if I am lucky I fall right back asleep and if not up til 7:00 and sleep until 12:00. 

Strange. only 10 days in and getting sore nipples and I have had gynomastia surgery 30 years ago app ? 

PLEAS HELP / Offer suggestinon. This Cyp is hitting me to fast and I feel like I am on a cycle at 10 days . . . . . this is not normal ?

----------


## TennTarheel

You have to remember that you gave yourself a lot of Test in that first week. You had already given yourself three or 4 injections. So if you stick to the HRT dose, I bet your problems will go away. Just quit changing protocol and schedule so quickly.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I had a long PM with fit2bOld and he and i discissed proticol Sat & Wed. - 25cc and don't change again. But what puzzles me is the quick acting of an oil based and the symptoms of sore nipples I thought that my surgery prevented that in the future . it was a long time ago and I must admitt things were a little fuzzy from way back then but I thought I had the gland that got sore removed and not jut the poofy skin potrusion. I thought the doctor removed that actual gland in my nipple that was sore / I hurt so bad after the surgery I thought he removed half my chest. 

I don't know how women stand breasrt ogmentation. They have to want some bigg'un pretty damn bad to go through that and some do it that I know as many as 3 or 4 times enlarging them each time I think I would just be happy with 38DD ? For all of you women out there I promise 38DD will please any man in a pair of shoes no need to go bigger even if you are a show girl unless you want to be MONSTER MAMMA !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

* 11-18-12* 

1) work outs great
2) puffy feeling going away with cardio
3) tuffest critic 18 yr old son , commented "dad you belly is srinking did you have your baby." he did say that . . . lol .
4) 10 lb weight gain from 240 to 250 down from 255 a week ago & I can see a difference ( I was an in pain couch patato ! Exercise is painful & I work through the pain) I think I will see quick results ?(old pain decreassing new pain replacing feels good, muscle pain and It comes with every workout)
5) Still don't understand AI' and how they work ? I read stickys and just doesn't sink in . I understand the need but how do I explain to doc ? 
6) How should I phrase the request for script ? What specific name, with readly available access should I ask for.
7) *Another older guy at the gym told me he was on TRT and his Doc had him on Anivar also + Cypionate . He is skinny and I have heard Anivar adds weight to burn victims that don't even exercise does Anivar increases appatite or fluid retiontion ? Why weight gain and no exercise is it that much of a muscle builder that you gain muscle and 0 effort ?*

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Hope youare not getting bored with my possibly dumb questions .

1) I am injecting .25cc est of Cypinoite Wed & Sat . My doc recommended 1 x eow ? I am poking a lot and wasting a lot of Testosterone left in the syringe at 2 x's per week,Wed, & Sat. Yesterday .25cc draw - waste injected !

2) I have been on .25cc est - waste for 6 to 8 injections .

3) This is a lot of poking and a lot of waste and not per docs orders ? If I skip Wed and inject .5cc est - waste I will have more test and less waste and less pokes ? 

4) I am just starting (10-29-12) one mth in and I need to stop changing and stay on same injection routine . I have change 2 x's alread and again I am new to TRT not juice abuse. I was a fool in my 20's but all this poking and waste seems to need to be addressed ?

I welcome a Pro or experienced member/ specilist to offer advice and I know it is my final decission. I am of yhe opinion that Testosterone Cyp with it's half life in the body would still be better at 1 x per week as opposed to 2 x per week and less waste of medication /hormone CYP ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*12-04-12*

Finally in the groove and now just steady and watching things happen ! Faster than I had thought. one thing is weight is not dropping and fat is disapiating and shifting of hard muscle but , it's hard to believe that the fat is going away and I am only down 10 lbs from when I started from a scary 15lb gain 3 weeks in ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I have a medicare replacement Insurance policy : Old Ins Company *"Care Improvement Plus"* bought out by *United Health Care?*

My Co-Pay went down for next year ?

Got a rather strange call from them on Mon, yesterday ? My next blood work was scheduled for 01-03-13 . The insurance called me and told me I needd to have it done before Jan. 1st . . . . . . this was not for TRT but as a dibetic routine bloodwork . I bet they will be shocked when they get he bill for all the extra my doc is doing . . . lol on me or them not sure until I see how they pay ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Has anyone else had their Insurance Company request that you get more blood work done or sooner than doc treating you was recommending !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Up please

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Blood Work Due anytime now and I had to be out right rude and insistant to get my GP to give the blood panel I wanted he didn't even see a reason for RBC or FHS. I have no idea what type of BW I will get back but when I lesft he told me he would call me and let me know if there was anything abnormal with my BW and he said the 6,100,000 was normal for red blood count and that the Blood panel suggested as a stickie in this forum was offensive to him and not how he practiced medicine . I am not pleased with his responses to my questions and my request for blood work !

----------


## J DIESEL3

Wow buzzard sounds like u need a new doctor!

He didn't see any reason for a red blood count that about sums it up..that is one of the # 1 things to have checked on the inserts for cyp and on the androgel .Hell even the tv commercial has said that for 1.62% t gel!!

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Oh and that's not all he had never heard of a male sensitive essay for E2's and I HAD TO DEMAND HOMOCYSTEINE ? He saw no need for FSH. He didn't want to do all 3 basic types of Testosterone panels. He refused and we had a unpleseant disscussion that ended up in me pissing him off and I had to demand it ! No idea what he will really order. At least by the end of the week I will have some type of BW back. Get a load of this he told me he would would give me a call and let me know if anything was abnormal and then I could come pick up a copy which I also had to arguee to to get him to release BW to me ! Damn man of course there will be things not normal that is why I am being treated for TRT to begin with and one 8 week injection script without even any HCG OR PERSCRIBED SUPPLEMENTS AND THERE WILL BE A 100% NORMAL BW RESULT BULL SH_ _ ! WHAT ABOUT CLOMID ? WHAT ABOUT PROGERLONONE, HCG, AI's ?

I have been on super high protein intake and target 0 carbs and when I do they are complex and fibers. I have had tpe II diabeties about 3 years ago and exercised and started eating 5 to 6 small meals a day and 3 mths later I was perfect as far as tryglirisides go. Now with this high protein intake my pancreas is producing inslin due to not enough carbs and my glucose has been marginally high . I bet the dope wants to put me on medforin before my body adjust to the dietary intake ? I am not sure if I will take the medforin or not just another chemmicial to screw with what I am trying to get back to a normal state ?
* Anyone with expeerience in this type of situtiation please post up !* 


*IS THIS DOCTOR STUPID OR IS HE THE NORM ? IT SEEMS HE SHOULD HAVE HIS PRACTICE CLOSED BEFORE HIS INGORNANCE HARMS SOMEONE ?*

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

SOL STAS 

LAB PARTNERS

Results Flags - H: High HH: Critical High L: Low LL: Critical Low A: Abnormal AA: Very Abnormal

Testosterone , Free and Total (Includes SHBG) 12/28/2012 

FASTING

Test Description----------------Results----- Abnormal--------- Reference Range--------- Unit

Testosterone, Total ------------467.75----------------------------250-890-------------ng/dl

Tanner Stage ----------Male 

---------I--------------< 30 ng/dL 

---------II------------< 150 ng/dL 

---------III---------100  320 ng/dL 

--------- IV--------- 200  970 ng/dL 

Sex Hormone Binding Globulin------15---------------------------------13  71------------nmol/L 

Testosterone, Free (Calc)--------139.3-----------------------------47.0  244.0----------pg/mL


The concentration of free testosterone is derived from a mathematical

Expression based on constants for the binding of testosterone to sex

Hormone  binding globulin and albumin.

*Testosterone, % Free (Calc)------3.0 H-------------------------------1.6  2.9---------%*
__________________________________________________ ____________________________

 *CBC with Diff* 
WBC------------------------------------7.4-------------------------------4.0  10.5------------K/uL
RBC-------------------------------------5.2-------------------------------4.22  5.81---------MIL/uL
Hemoglobin-----------------------------16.9------------------------------13.0 - 17.0-----------g/dL
Hematocrit------------------------------50.6-------------------------------39.0  52.0------------%
MCV------------------------------------96.9------------------------------78.0  100.0------------fL
MCH------------------------------------32.4-------------------------------26.0  34.0------------pg
MCHC-----------------------------------33.4-------------------------------30.0  36.0----------g/dL
RDW------------------------------------13.7--------------------------------11.5  15.5------------%
Platelet Count---------------------------268---------------------------------150  400-----------K/uL
Granulocyte %---------------------------61----------------------------------48 -- 77--------------%
Absolute Gran----------------------------4.5---------------------------------1.7  7.7------------K/uL
Lymph %---------------------------------29-----------------------------------12  46--------------%
Absolute Lymph--------------------------2.2----------------------------------0.7  4.0------------K/uL
Mono %----------------------------------8-------------------------------------3  12--------------%
Absolute Mono---------------------------0.6-----------------------------------0.1  1.0-----------K/uL
Eos %------------------------------------1-------------------------------------0  5---------------%
Absolute Eos-----------------------------0.1-----------------------------------0.0  0.7-----------K/uL
Baso %-----------------------------------1-------------------------------------0 - 1----------------%
Absolute Baso----------------------------0.1-----------------------------------0.0  0.1-----------K/uL
* Smear Review--------------------------------------------Criteria for review not met * 

* Comprehensive Metabolic Panel*  

Sodium-----------------------------------140----------------------------------135  145----------mEq/L
Potassium---------------------------------4.3----------------------------------3.5  5.3-----------mEq/L
Chloride----------------------------------103-----------------------------------96 - 112-----------mEq/L
CO2--------------------------------------25------------------------------------19  31------------mEq.L
*Glucose-----------------------------------------------(130 H)-------------79  99------------mg/dL*
BUN--------------------------------------17------------------------------------6  23----------- mg/dL 
_ Creatinine---------------------------------------------(1.42 H)----------0.50  1.35----------mg/dL 
Bilirubin, Total-----------------------------------------------(1.7 H)-------------0.3  1.2------------mg/dL_
Alkaline Phosphatase----------------------81-------------------------------------39  11---------------U/L
AST/SGOT--------------------------------23-------------------------------------0  37----------------U/L
ALT/SGPT--------------------------------20--------------------------------------0 - 53----------------U/L
Total Protein-----------------------------7.3-------------------------------------6.0  8.3-------------g/dL
Albumin----------------------------------4.9-------------------------------------3.5  5.2-------------g/dL
Calcium----------------------------------9.8-------------------------------------8.4  10.5-----------mg/dL

*Lipid Profile*

*Cholesterol----------------------------------------------(214 H)--------------0  200-------------mg/dL*
*Triglycerides---------------------------------------------(209 H)------------ < 150----------------mg/dL*
* HDL----------------------------------------------------(38 L)------------- > 39----------------mg/dL*
Total Cholesterol--------------------------5.6-----------------------------------------------------------Ratio
*VLDL Cholesterol (Calc)-----------------------------------(42 H)---------------0  40--------------mg/dL*
*LDL Cholesterol (Calc)-----------------------------------(134 H)--------------0  130------------mg/dL* 


T4----------------------------------------6.7-------------------------------------5.0  12.5-----------ug/dL 
TSH-------------------------------------3.892----------------------------------0.350  4.500---------uIU/mL
*T3-------------------------------------------------------(71.0 L)-----------80.0  204.0-----------ng/dL*
Free T4----------------------------------1.27------------------------------------0.80  1.80------------ng/dL
*FSH------------------------------------------------------(0.4 L)------------1.4  18.1------------mIU/mL*
*LH------------------TRACE-------------------------------( < 0.1 L)----------1.5  9.3-------------mIU/mL*
Homocysteine----------------------------11.6------------------------------------4.0  15.4--------------umol/L

*Estradiol, Ultra sensitive--------(66 H)---------- < or = 29--------------pg/mL *

----------


## lovbyts

Looks like you need more or a different AI. Also the AI can cause your cholesterol to go up, catch 22. If you are using liquidex switch to liquid stane.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I take my BW and see a TRT specialist Thurs. They use a Compounding Pharmacy so my gut feeling is they are more up to date with their proticall ? They are going to try to use current BW and may want to draw new ? I think there is enough info in this one to at least get me on HCG and AI's And with any luck up my Test injection to get my teat level up to 800 some day and then level off . Keeping my fingers crossed !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Other concerns from this BW and the attituide of my Dr. is the high estrogen level and my history past and current with blood clots and he is not concerned at all ? Also the Bilibubin being high and and he stated "I don't know what is up with that" all I had to do was go to web MD and if right off the bat pointed to live concerns. Additionally all of my RBC and other blood test are high what was strange is even my red blood count was high my WBC washigh also; this is not supposed to be: they should be low if I have read correctly when the RBC is high ? So many issues with this BW and the Dr. says I just have to learn to live with them ? Not a very intellegent answer from a Dr. of moderate medical back ground . When he 1st put me on Testosterone Cypionate he stated he was knowledgable with TRT and would have me corrected as soon as possible and I get this BW back and it is not a positve report by any means and he just shugs it off !

I am going to a new Dr. and I hope this one being a TRT speciaalist should be atleast better than this current guy who as opposed to making me healthy seems to not mind making me unhealthy and then offering nothing to correct my issues when there is other medication out there and due to his old school approach I am hung out to dry and must seek another Dr. in fact for my health . To me this is really a sad story that I hope I will be reporting back on Thurs a complete 180* turn in my treatment ? All I can do is hope !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

New Dr. at TRT Specialist Center called me to confirm Thur. appointmenet  :Smilie:  Had a very positive attituide and said he would answer all my question at the 1st appointment . He asked me where I came up with the Supplements I was taking and the amount ? I told him through the Internet and the desire to be an Educated part of my own self health and well being . He replied well OK see you Thirs . I did not get a good or bad feeling from this answer ?

This is the info and question I sent him and the supplement list he was refering to :

Supplements now on:

DHEA 50 mg daily 
D3 5000 iu daily 
Zinc 150 mg daily 
B12 Myth. 2 mL sublingual daily 
Fish Oil 3000 mg with 900 mg omega 3's daily 
Magnesium 1200 mg daily 
Milk Thistle 300 mg daily

Questions:

1) I am currently giving myself injection every 3.5 days to maintain level Test. in blood and keep E2 levels low 
Will Dr. allow me to continue to self inject I prefer this if agreeable ?

2) Will Dr. agree to SubQ injection as opposed to IM even for Testosterone ?

3) Does Dr. use HCG in TRT proticall

4) Does Dr. agree with SubQ injections of HCG ?

5) Does Dr. agree that smaller doses of medication more frequently may assist in keeping E2 low and by doing so possibly avoid Al's Armex or the less expensive that the name slips me right now. (I didn't send this ADEX duh I remember now.) 

6) Does Dr. approve or endorse the use of Compound Pharmacies I read on their web site that (yes the do use Coumpounding Pharmacies)

7) Does Dr. prescribe therapeutic blood draws to keep RBC at a low / healthy level ?

8) Does Dr. prescribe AI's as needed to keep E2 around 30 or a bit lower ?

9) Does Dr. consider Clomid in TRT 

10) Does this Blood work print out seem agreeable with the Dr. and if not what panels are not needed and what panels if any would Dr. want to add ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I was 1 mile from Red Cross Blood Donation when my sons car we were in just stopped running and I didn't make it waiting with him for the wrecker. I am keaving about 12:00 to day to attempt to donate again if Hemiglobian is not to high I have read where Bass had issues with hemiglobian being to high and not being allowed to donate ! I hope that was his misfortune at that particular time and the same will not hadden to me I feel pretty shitty today as I am sure my E2 level has not changed tha much even though my injections since the day I got my BW back has been reduced in weekly amount per total weekly injections by .05 . As opposed to "my normal .25 every 3.5 days I have been injecting flat .20 and may drop to 1.5 which is lower than my ex TRT Dr. prescribed 1 mL EOW that is where the .25 every 3.5 days comes from SubQ as opposed to Dr.s 1 mL IM EOW (Stupid Injection schedule) but .25 every 3.5 days gave me a level amount of the ! mL EOW as mis prescribed by my ex TRT Dr. I hope to squeeze 1 more 10 cc bottle from him since it is on file and waiting to be picked up at the end of appxly. 20 weeks from 10/28/2012 I should be able to refile one at the beginning of March . That would make 1 vial last 20 weeks now I am at .80 EOW injecting .20 with high E2's and no AI's if I go to 1.5 every 3.5 days I will not crash and I will be injecting .60 EOW which is a drop of .40 EOW and this will not waste a huge amount of Testosterone while I am waiting to get dialed in by new Dr. Tomorrow ; additionally if all goes well giving blood today and a change in diet to no red meat unless prime cut and stricter Egg intake + fewer grams of protein from Whey and skilm milk and this should address my colestrol (214) high)( normal (200) and red blood count 1 point from top of normal , high E2's (66) 29 top of normal, the glucose doesn't concern me that much due to it being am draw and no exercise and I have been monitoring that I go hypoglysimic when I go below 100 and my normal is around 104 to 109 on 2nd Glucose test of the day Risk in this test is when people stay in 250 + range for long periods of time . most Dr. will be pleased it a metibolic Syndrome perso never gets above 130 and this should have been the higest of the day due to time taken and no exercise or food intake of any kind fo almost 12 hours . Glucose is funny to lower it you must naintain a regular eating routine of injestion of food every 4 to 5 hrs to keep metabolisim running and burning sugar and at the same time with correct intake of food fat burning  :Smilie:

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

I have AB + blood and they were all excited something about AB + being universal blood and the platletts can be used in , if I heard them correctly all blood types except O - . So I passed the screening . The traffic had been bad all the way down there and I had been cut off several times and a couple of close calls slam on the brakes and would you believe that my pulse was 106 and they only let you give blood if you are 100 or below and they said thank you but come again another day when your pilse is not so high. I go to Dr. tomorrow and just maybe they will do a theripudic pull or I can go home and break out the razor blades ! What is up with a pulse rate of 106 and no blood donation and if it had been 100 then no problem They said your eyes are red and I said I just took a shower and got soap in then and this was the truth , My blood pressure was fine ?
*PISSED*!

----------


## redhawk01

O neg is universal, that is me. AB + or AB - is the more rare type. Also very desirable. My blood was on special order when I gave last time. Kind of trippy. Yep, they can be real picky on stats prior to donation. Even with a higher than normal body temp will get you dismissed. I am going to donate myself tomorrow. Good luck next time you go. Maybe take a timeout next time you have a bad traffic day. Slow down your breathing or meditate. Lol

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

*   lol I can take 4 xanax and have pulse of 50 . . . . lol ?   *

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Well I went to my second Dr. on Thurs 01-10-13 and the sign said Hormone Replacement Therapy. In a big nice building but no cars to speak of in the parking lot . 

I go in and have to fill out the paper work again that I had already filled out on line. The medical history and new patient info. I was a little put off but mistakes do happen . After this delay that I had hoped to avoid by filling out in advance on line; they show me to a exam rm.

The Dr. or Pa. comes in and does a quick introduction I have been in HRT for 30 years and with this group for 5 years and the asked me the same questions I had just filled out on the form in the waiting room. She then asked me how did I feel and I tell her not so good or I wouldn't be here. She then asked me to tell her about my TRT such as how long and what type (I had already put on the form in the waiting rm.) I tell her that my Dr. had prescribed 1 mL of Testosterone Cypionate EOW and that after much research on the Internet and the proticall of other Dr. I was Injecting .25 every 3.5 days. With this she freaked and said I was breaking the law ! She continued that no Dr. in the USA could legally prescribe Testosterone Cypionate at any closer intervals than EOW or they were breaking the law ! She then tells me that is why she never prescribes Injectable Testosterone because of BW like mine and the dangers to the male body. (I am wondering where this is going) Then she asked me what was my goal or level I hoped to obtain in my TRT and I told her around 1000. She laughed and said that is impossible . (I am looking for the door now) BUT ! She goes ahead to educate me on Testosterone Cypionate . She draws this line on a piece of paper and it goes up and levels of and then drops with a line on across to the edge of the paper. She ask me what the lines mean and I shared that I assume that is the ester life of Test when injected and the top is about 72 hours later and the it drops off. She went on to explain that at the top there was a period of time where the test was most available and then it began to drop and reached the bottom where it was not available for a few days until the next dose or shot . I said that is why I take a shot of .25 every 3.5 days to avoid the crash for 7 days and that way I stay balanced and don't have the 7 days of feeling like shit as your chart shows. She said that is why I don't use injectable's and I only use cream. I then begin to listen but ignore her and I as her what about my estrogen level being 66 and the high side of normal being 29 would you please prescribe an AI to bring my estrogen level down and she said no you must stop the injection and bottom out and in a couple of months we will start over with cream and get you to a good balanced level for a man 53 years old of about 350. and it just slipped out like hell I will ! She again begins to tell me that 100 is un obtainable and not realistic. So by this time I have figured out another old sckool D.A. So I ask her about my high side of normal RBC and the same with my hemoglobin . She said that was because I was getting to much test and that was what made my Bilirubin high also. I asked her if I gave a pint of blood would this not change all those numbers and she said maybe ? 

She then asked me if I would like to get started and I asked her what that meant ? She said bring me your prescription you have of Testosterone Cypionate , and see me again in 2 months. I said but I will crash big time and she tells me well that is just the price we have to pay for foolish decissions we make and when she starts taking care of me she will get me to a healthy safe level of around 350. I told her that she need not consider me for treatment and could I get my co-pay back for her wasting my time. She said all I have done is try to educate you on you health . I told her if you would have answered the questions I sent you a week ago I would not even be here today. Can I have my money please. With this I walked out and the receptionist asks me how things went and I said they sucked and they needed a new TRT Dr. that was not 30 years behind times ! She then asked me if I wanted to make another appointment and I told her when hell freezes over ! Could I have my Co-pay back for my wasted time ? I just turned and walked out the door while this bubble head was babbling something .

Another jerk off buy a Dr. that thought they were a God !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Bump read thread about Dr. telling me I am breaking the law .

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Bump to thread where Dr. said I was breaking the law by injecting every 3.5 days

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Bump ! Strange how many times this thread has been viewed and not that many comments ! I womder why ? If you virw please post your thoughts I am interested in your thoughts, views ad opinions !

----------


## jwws9999

the doc is an idiot

----------


## J DIESEL3

Like I said before buzzard you need a new doctor as you now know.

And this lady you went to see is a total fool!!! I really don't know how you made it through that appointment without telling her just that!! Good luck with your new clinic buzz.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Bump ! Strange how many times this thread has been viewed and not that many comments ! I womder why ? If you virw please post your thoughts I am interested in your thoughts, views ad opinions !


Bump  :Smilie:

----------


## Ryanmcd

> Bump ! Strange how many times this thread has been viewed and not that many comments ! I womder why ? If you virw please post your thoughts I am interested in your thoughts, views ad opinions !


Maybe because you ramble on everyday about poor you and how you demand you get to 1000 test lvl's and you used to bench 400 30 years ago. Ask questions and help others out, dont get on here and bitch all day everyday. I am in Atlanta as well and we have LOTS of good docs that will help but if you go in demanding things what do you think they are going to do? My doc writes whatever I want even HGH and I get any bloodwork done ALL covered by insurance. Try to be nice when you 1st go in it helps a LOT. You sound like a pain med addic when you demand this level of test, they have to protect themselfs too.

----------


## Rusty11

Finally.....

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Hmmmmmmm What a pleseant couple , sounds like they have a lot in common ?

I finally got to give blood today after 3 trys ! Wonder how long before I will feel a difference ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Maybe because you ramble on everyday about poor you and how you demand you get to 1000 test lvl's and you used to bench 400 30 years ago. Ask questions and help others out, dont get on here and bitch all day everyday. I am in Atlanta as well and we have LOTS of good docs that will help but if you go in demanding things what do you think they are going to do? My doc writes whatever I want even HGH and I get any bloodwork done ALL covered by insurance. Try to be nice when you 1st go in it helps a LOT. You sound like a pain med addic when you demand this level of test, they have to protect themselfs too.



And you would have been what 8 years old when I was benching that weight, you were playing Lego or GI Joe . . . . . . lol ! You have no idea what I have done seen or feel ! I have a kid your age with in 5 yrs. but not as disrespectful !



You missed the boat there Jr. I had one quack who thought 350 was max for a 53 year old and I answered her with the same reply, with on reason as what she told me . I have never even implied to my Dr. I wanted to be 1000 > You must have a reading issue or roid rage . . . . lol ! Thanks for the negative as opposed to positive input ! If you know of a good well rounded TRT doc in Atl plz point me in that direction or no reason to make statements you can't back up ? 

Have you ever benched 465 and you mistated your negative statement I do not do what you stated every day so what does that make you ? Mixed -up !

Oh and FINALLY !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> Finally.....


SWAK ! I love you to . . . . . . lol !

----------


## Rusty11

Ok. Should have kept that to myself. Here's the deal...i think all Ryan was saying is that if you go to the clinic that you will be traveling to with this overbearing, in-your-face attitude (Ive read your other threads, too), it may not go well. Look, i've read what you've been through and can't imagine how difficult life must be. I hope it all works out.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Please , I do hear what you are saying but this forum is where I ask question and vent, I am 53 and was a salesman for 35 years. I am not so stupid as to waalkinto the Dr. office with an in your face attitude. i GO INACTING STUPID BUT I anwer the questions they ask me with a tempered answer The one I poped of to that idiot lady was intented to be a slap in the face to her and she was a nut job any way stating the mosy a 53 year old male could hope for was 350 and I am 468 now and all I am seeking is a Dr, in Atlanta that will work with Insurance and prescribe AI's, HCG , and only possibly B12? I am not so stupid as to walkin the office and demand this and who ever posted before you was a very rude and uwarranted poster who generlized my post and mis stated his whole point ! a SIMPLE i DON'T LIKE YOUR POST OR THE WAY YOU POST WOULD HAVE BEEN MORE CORRECT THAN THE FALSE TRUTHS HE VENTED TO ME AND HE IS 38 YEARS OLD ? AND no I bet he never has and never will know the rush of benching ner a quarter ton at 225 lbs. So yes that is something that anyone would be proud of but he acted like I posted that 5 or 6 time, NOT TRUE he was just being a troll ! As opposed to all the bashing ; why did he not offer a Dr. it would not have hurt him nor would I be disrespectful to the Dr. I was not disrespectful to my GP when he blew me away with his view of my BW !


PS. Thanks !

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Anyone know of a TRT Dr. in Atlanta area ? I may not be able to afford plane ticket to Orlando in Feb .

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Anyone know of a TRT Dr. in Atlanta area ? I may not be able to afford plane ticket to Orlando in Feb .

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Bump ! Still trying to save airline fee to Orlando ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Well gents I broke down and went the research route and I bought the strongest AI's out there and I am trying to get a confirmation on how small of an aout I will have to go , I will need to go to be safe Liquid Letro 30 mL @ 5 mg/mL. *Live and learn* I have planned to take .10 Ml every 5 days will this be enough or not enough ? The description from seller is why I purchased it they claimed it lasted a long time and to injest every 2nd day+ above average Fat Cell loss , sounded good; after pm's with some smart guys I feel with my 3.5 injection dose and only .20 mL that I will have to use a very small amount.

* QUESTION : Will .10 mL every 5th day be enough or should I stick to manfacture recomended dosage of EOD ? My plan was .10 Every 5th day all I am asking is will this be to little or should I take less and do EOD ? Please one of you guys step up and assist me I can't afford to let this go to waste and I don't want to tank my E2's ?* 

ALso found some great deals on

HCG I think 10000iu's for $48.00 total for 2 5000iu bottles customer relations deal
3 bottles of Bac water Nacl 30 mL ea. = a total of 90 mL  :Smilie:  = $21.00
1 20 mL bottle sterile water free customer relations deal  :Smilie: 

I hope to make a 10 bottle purchase from my peptide research for 10 bottles For $31.50 ea. that is a discount from $45.00 per 5 mg vial . = 3 free vials if I buy 10 and get the discount 

Does anyone know of a better price ?

2 bottles of Meletonia II $84.00 10 mg ea

----------


## jwws9999

> Well gents I broke down and went the research route and I bought the strongest AI's out there and I am trying to get a confirmation on how small of an aout I will have to go , I will need to go to be safe Liquid Letro 30 mL @ 5 mg/mL. *Live and learn* I have planned to take .10 Ml every 5 days will this be enough or not enough ? The description from seller is why I purchased it they claimed it lasted a long time and to injest every 2nd day+ above average Fat Cell loss , sounded good; after pm's with some smart guys I feel with my 3.5 injection dose and only .20 mL that I will have to use a very small amount.
> 
> * QUESTION : Will .10 mL every 5th day be enough or should I stick to manfacture recomended dosage of EOD ? My plan was .10 Every 5th day all I am asking is will this be to little or should I take less and do EOD ? Please one of you guys step up and assist me I can't afford to let this go to waste and I don't want to tank my E2's ?* 
> 
> ALso found some great deals on
> 
> HCG I think 10000iu's for $48.00 total for 2 5000iu bottles customer relations deal
> 3 bottles of Bac water Nacl 30 mL ea. = a total of 90 mL  = $21.00
> 1 20 mL bottle sterile water free customer relations deal 
> ...



prices are good, just make sure and store the hcg in the fridge whether you reconstitute it or not. there's good videos on youtube on how to reconstitute it. as far as the letro goes, put it in the search box at the top and you'll find tons of threads on dosages and scheduling

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

BW as of 02-26-13
E2 increased from 66 to 70 online Liqudex didn't work
Test dropped ; From 468 IM to 298 SubQ and 250 is bottom end of normal 48 points in normal rane with screwed E2 and Dr. say you are in normal range you are GTG ! WTF ?
went from IM to SubQ Changing back to IM shoulders and hip
DHEA SUB Normal
Finally got an AI Scripted at 1 mg every Day for 6 mths Would I be a woman if I took this much . . . lol I got aa pill cutter and cut in half !
I was not using Micronized DHEA please offer suggestion as in Seleguine ? Progerolone ? I am changing to Micronized DHEA ! On HCG M,W,F per gdevines protical !

_I am increasing to .50 200 mg Cyp every 3.5 day IM and with AI I will be going back at the end of March for BW Testosterone level and Ultra sensitive E2 Do any of you gent suggest any other BW besides these since my Micronized DHEA will not have time to effect by end of March and only possible they will show increase at the end of April should receive Micronized DHEA by Tues of next week_

Good to go on Supplements From dissicutions with other members 

This started out as an improvement and at week 4 way back in Nov of 2012 I felt better but I have been on a razor roller Coaster ever since 
Waiting on Lowtestosterone.com ! Self medicate until then 

Oh the truth not funny though My Dr smerked and said "your insurance will not pay for it because you don't have cancer " he scripted it for 1 mg every day for 6 mths. WTF ? Just goes to show how Frickin stupid this man is ! *Oh my insurance did pay and 30 days at 1 mg a day cosy $8.00 with 5 refils lol !*
Any suggestion in the mean time

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Bump coments on BW !

----------


## Peer

Ok, I'll bite. I am a doc. Please keep your replies more terse as you are coming across as a little frantic, no offense meant.
First off, you have metabolic syndrome and I would call you a type II diabetic, I dont give a crap if your prior glucose readings were less than 126. You need to get your fasting sugar BELOW 100! can be with metformin in combination with a either a TZD (pioglitazone which will also improve your crappy cholesterol), Dpp4 or glp-1 agonist (Glp-1's are byetta, victosa, or bydureon and injected). These all sensitize the body to your own insulin and help reverse metabolic syndrome. 
You also need your insulin levels and Hemoglobin A1c checked.
Your LDL cholesterol should be <70 so you should be on a statin
Your uric acid needs to be <6.5
Do you have sleep apnea?
The narcotics are lowering your testosterone , they always do. The longer you stay on the narcs the more sensitive you are to pain, anything you can do to gradually transition to a non-narcotic will be beneficial with all due respect to your service and injuries. We have all sorts of fancy non narcs to control pain now. 
oh yeah, you are hypothyroid as well, would suggest getting your TSH between 0.3-1.5 (lower TSH indicates higher circulating thyroid hormone and is the best indicator of your thyroid status). 
Let me know.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

wow... I had no idea narcotics lower T. Interesting info for me lol (recent accident, partially severed leg, blah blah pain meds blah blah oxy for 8 months). Not to thread jack here, but will they also inhibit added testosterone we get from our TRT?

----------


## Peer

well, it certainly does not help and would require a higher TRT dose. My personal worst patient was on oxycontin ER and IR from pain clinic and his* total testosterone was 7* if I recall (pituitary MRI normal so that was not the issue). 
I cannot think of a single patient I have had on chronic narcs (which I avoid prescribing if at all possible) who had a normal total or free test level. I have also seen it in women on chronic narcs who were tested due to refractory osteoporosis. Can be treated in women with estratest (estrogen/methyltestosterone oral) if they have no uterus, but I digress.

----------


## cornfedboy2000

well, that sucks. Goin in for another surgery next week, but hopefully it'll be a shorter run on the heavy narc's as this is more of a clean up surgery and bone graft. Ok, thanks for the info, thread jacking is over lol.

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Terse - using few words : devoid of superfluity . a terse summary; also : short to the point ! (*I could not agree more ! Is legenty explinations a mental condition ?* 




> Ok, I'll bite. I am a doc. Please keep your replies more terse as you are coming across as a little frantic, no offense meant.
> First off, you have metabolic syndrome and I would call you a type II diabetic, I dont give a crap if your prior glucose readings were less than 126. You need to get your fasting sugar BELOW 100! can be with metformin in combination with a either a TZD (pioglitazone which will also improve your crappy cholesterol), Dpp4 or glp-1 agonist (Glp-1's are byetta, victosa, or bydureon and injected). These all sensitize the body to your own insulin and help reverse metabolic syndrome. 
> You also need your insulin levels and Hemoglobin A1c checked.
> Your LDL cholesterol should be <70 so you should be on a statin
> Your uric acid needs to be <6.5
> Do you have sleep apnea?
> The narcotics are lowering your testosterone , they always do. The longer you stay on the narcs the more sensitive you are to pain, anything you can do to gradually transition to a non-narcotic will be beneficial with all due respect to your service and injuries. We have all sorts of fancy non narcs to control pain now. 
> oh yeah, you are hypothyroid as well, would suggest getting your TSH between 0.3-1.5 (lower TSH indicates higher circulating thyroid hormone and is the best indicator of your thyroid status). 
> Let me know.




*Could you please shae a little more details on the red below I was trying to stay off metformin and statins ? Thank you !* 

 I dont give a crap if your prior glucose readings were less than 126. You need to get your fasting sugar BELOW 100! can be with metformin in combination with a either a TZD (pioglitazone which will also improve your crappy cholesterol), Dpp4 or glp-1 agonist (Glp-1's are byetta, victosa, or bydureon and injected). These all sensitize the body to your own insulin and help reverse metabolic syndrome. 
You also need your insulin levels and Hemoglobin A1c checked. Detailed BW showing these in previous post in this thread .Your LDL cholesterol should be <70 so* you should be on a statin* Your uric acid needs to be <6.5

*What Is A "Statin" Drug?


These are a class of drugs that are prescribed for lowing cholesterol levels by inhibiting the enzyme HMG-CoA reductase, which plays a role in the production of cholesterol in your liver. These drugs are effective because up to 80% of your cholesterol is first form in the liver. So that's one big reason to make sure your liver is always healthy and "clean".

The most popular brands of statin drugs are:

•Lipitor® (atorvastatin)
•Crestor® (rosuvastatin)
•Zocor® (simvastatin)
Most of the statin drugs work similarly, with a slight change in the formula for patent reasons. As far as "which is the best"?... this usually depends on how your body reacts, due to YOUR genetics. So, you won't know until you first try a specific brand and see how you feel.

What Are The Pros & Cons?
The good news is that these drugs DO lower cholesterol levels and can do so by a large amount when taken in high dosages. In fact, statin's were originally designed to be used primarily by people who had very high cholesterol levels, at least 350 mg/dL to 400+ mg/dL. 

Unfortunately, these days statin's are prescribed to almost anyone who is over 200 mg/dL.

The bad news is that these drugs are known for numerous short and long-term negative side-effects, such as:

1.Liver disease/damage.
2.Weaken, damage and destroy muscle.
3.Short and long-term memory loss.
4.Suppress the immune system.
5.Eye damage and increase in cataracts.
6.Linked to different forms of cancer.
7.Increase Type II Diabetes.
8.Increase in blood pressure.
9.Renal failure.
10.Arthritis and bone pain.
Yes, these are all clinically documented side-effects and none can be prevented. But using high dosages of CoQ10 (200-400 mgs daily) may reduce the muscular side-effects associated with statin drugs.

Conclusion?
Even though statin's are the #1 prescribed drugs in the world, that doesn't mean you should consider them. Certainly NOT as your FIRST option for total heart health. The sad part is that statin's do nothing for improving triglycerides and Homocysteine levels, both of which are important for heart disease prevention. * 

My Dr. is clueless on TRT but does like to prescribe all the common statins and Metformin. Will these drugs not have an adverse effect on TRT ? If they will help I will take them there is just so much press on how bad statins are for people ?

*Thank You ! Not one of my Dr. has mentioned these opitions to me other than GP and he said consider a stain or more Cardio I am slack in the cardio dept can cardio along with the diet I am on correct colestroil or are some colestroil reading genitic ? ?*   
My RBC and Hemoglobi was checked 10 weeks ago and showed high Billirubin and I gave a pint of blood and RBC was in middle of normal range on this test and I give blood again on Monday I was suprised at my Glucose reading of 80. As a norm I go Hypoglysimic at 100 ?

I doubt if you had time to sort through this long thread ? But in 02 I was ran over by a truck and my pain level is through the roof ! I have just stopped having operation in 05/06 and had 2 blood clots hit my lung in the last 7 years.

* Did I understand You say stop taking pain meds and pain will go away ? Did I understand that correctly ?* 

I am scripted Meloxicam from Pain management and I researched TB-500 Peptide. It has repaired a torm rotator cuff !
Could I trouble you for the names of Meds (Non-Narcotic) that will make pain level tolorable with medical condition of Left lower DVT's, Plebitis, Left hip implant , Need knee replacement (Left where blood clots are ) runotiory authrituis ? I don't think Meloxicam and Ibuprophen witll cut it on pain relief ? My Dr. is young and seems to be knowledgable to new Drugs Tried Cymbalta and had weird dreams and seeing strange thing while awake . ( He is a Spine Rehab Pain management Dr. and hates prescribing narcotics .(GP is old sckool and doesn't understand TRT) He has been treating me 9 years) and he will try anything ethicial ie. injecction at trigger point ; I nave to many pain points ? I welcome specifice non - narcotic meds if you could suggest as many or as few as needed . I take an asprin a day as opposed to Warfrin due to my system will not stablize on warfrin and I have don well on 1 adult asprin a day ? Any and all suggestion are welcome I see him again in 40 days !

53
6 ft
235

Colesteroil suprised me I don't eat Dairy products besides Skilm milk, no fried foods, possibly 6 slices of Wheat or oatmeal bread a week, 60% protein diet ! Upd Carbs some due to workouts and more calories burned and hard to eat this way and get 2200 Calories a day eating 3 meals and 2 0r 3 snacks nuts Yougart Berrier brand flakes ? Are there condition that cause high colestroil besides what we eat ?

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

> well, that sucks. Goin in for another surgery next week, but hopefully it'll be a shorter run on the heavy narc's as this is more of a clean up surgery and bone graft. Ok, thanks for the info, thread jacking is over lol.


I had shoulder Ortho and scraped the bone and it was more painful than hip implant ? From what I experienced ?

----------


## cornfedboy2000

yeah, they're getting the donor bone from my femur instead of my pelvis... I've heard the pelvis harvesting is way worse than the actual surgery site so I guess I'm lucky in that regards

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

Went to Dr. today cost $25.00 and on BW did not even want to check E2 or Testosterone level even though 2 mths ago I was at 298 whicj was 48 above the low side of normal for Testosterone = 250 low side of normal ! 

Also E2 was at 70 and high side of normal is 29 ? What a Bozo and he finally last mth scripted an AI @ 1 mg daily a real smart Dr. ? Duh !

What if it was not for this forum and I had been taking the 1 mg daily as scripted ? My E2's would be in the tank and I would feel like a dog in the rain ! This would seem like to me to be mal practice ? But no that is all Dr. do is practice Medicine on you and me ! Than Godd for this forum or my Dr. would be destroying my health ? But I bet he would like it if I bought some statin drugs and he got a kick back ? 

He is just a fat old DQ that is a legal way to get Testosterone Cypionate and an AI Clueless to what TRT really is ?

I think it would be cheaper to make my own Test and pay for my BW and turn it into my Ins Company myself and I would be heaalthier ! + I may even accomplish a balanced Hormone level ?

He said the Testosterone was causing my colestroil to be high on the high side by 3 points and low on the low side by 4 points average in normal range and he wants to put me on a statin DA ! I will just take the script and trash it ! Statin is worse for me than marginal colestroil and my diet is in check ! Got to get more cardio in there !
I sure will be glad when my son Graduates and I can get to Huston lowtestosterone.com

----------


## BuzzardMarinePumper

But stop and think why do Dr. get paid so much and many are incopentent in areas that they attempt to "Practice Medicine" in ?

You do get what you pay for but on fixed income you do not have the same rights to quality Dr.s as ppl with $$$ . You have to let thee Dr. be the guide and have enough knowledge to grab his arm as he rushes to the next PRACITICE PERSON and try to ask him to step down off of his pedistal and at least listen to your thoughts and desire as to the out come you the relationship between the 2 of you or you can get one like I have that you know is stupid and you can not even beg him to review materials or medicial papers?

Soooooooooo ? Any Dr. out there care to share your thoughts ? As to my opinion ?

But then I guess 2 of the highest paid profession there are Dr. and attorneys never become Professionals The PRACTICE their trade their whole career and never get the true title professional ? They PRACTICE on you and me until they retire ?

----------

